# Breeding a pitbull mix to a rottweiler!?



## menace187 (Jan 3, 2012)

So, A guy on my facebook I directed to this site before because he was having problems with his dog now wants to breed his unknown background pitbull to a rottweiler...

"Looking For A Female Rotti To Breed Ruckus With... If You Have 1... Or Know Anybody Who Does... Lemme Know... THX... Don't Wanna Stud Fee... Just Pick Of The Litter..." 

Can someone please help me with this? he'll be reading this thread.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

what the heck does he want a crap mix like that? and what would his "pick of the litter" be? I guess if hes lookin for a working dog then maybe but I dont see anything positive coming from that either unless the parents are proven workers.
the mix isnt really what i consider great pet potential based on my experience in the shelter. the traits of the 2 breeds kinda contradict each other. do a search on petfinder for the cmbination and see what comes up. My money says theres tons.......


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

i know a different idiot that asked me to stud my boy to his female rottweiler. he basically admitted to falsely creating a kennel with tri color pit bulls (that aren't really pit bulls).
i burst out laughing, told him GF yourself, and gave him the stink eye.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

He really needs to think about what he is doing. These two breeds are not ones to mess with on breeding bc you do not know what you will get. If you breed a unstable Rottie to a balanced pit or visa versa this could put very bad dogs in folks homes. Both breeds can be dog aggressive, human aggressive, hard to train, etc so to take these two and mix it you better e ready for the worse. 

If you look at Bandogs, they were being created by a guy Mr Swinford. Many years of working with breeds to create this new one. Unfortunately he passed away and another person took over for him. Many Bandogs you can get are amazing working dogs very serious about what they do. Then you can get some very unstable ones... 

We see many many pit mixes at work bc the hospital I work with works with Albuquerque Animal Control. Many of them come in bc they have been beaten, turned loose, non sterilized so they are runners, or they are handed over to animal control bc they can not be handled .. 

JMO 

But please do not do this breeding. If you do not have this dog registered, doing events for titles, & health tested there is NO reason for breeding!!!



Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

geisthexe said:


> He really needs to think about what he is doing. These two breeds are not ones to mess with on breeding bc you do not know what you will get. If you breed a unstable Rottie to a balanced pit or visa versa this could put very bad dogs in folks homes. Both breeds can be dog aggressive, human aggressive, hard to train, etc so to take these two and mix it you better e ready for the worse.
> 
> *If you look at Bandogs, they were being created by a guy Mr Swinford.* Many years of working with breeds to create this new one. Unfortunately he passed away and another person took over for him. Many Bandogs you can get are amazing working dogs very serious about what they do. Then you can get some very unstable ones...
> 
> ...


Swinford didn't create Bandogs, just as old if not older than Bulldogs. Unless you are talking about "his own vision" of what a Bandog is, i can sort of see your point however i wouldn't go any where near as far as creation as it had been done years before his own time.. Not taking away anything he did, however.

Anyone posting online about trying to look for a dog to breed to theirs is no one i'm taking seriously.. Obviously lack of knowledge, experience and genetic understanding is so far as to ask an audience of which the vast majority have little comprehension of working stock and the above, well proof is in the puddin' and its all in who you know, what you know and what you do with it.

As to the specific Rottweiler - Bulldog cross, been done and most just :flush:.. Difficult cross to work with, difficult cross to find worthy stock for foundation and above all else, what the cross offers already exist,, nothing new.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

KMdogs .. I'm talking about his creation. Many of his dogs were very nice, from structure to ability to work .. Then others have hurt what he did running off his stuff and damaging it. I have and know many that have from others an those dog are murrly mutts at best. 




Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Geisthexe I couldn't agree more. Its all been done before and not much comes from breeding a Pit bulldog to a Rottweiler except one of the F1 building blocks used to create the Labrador. Old world bullbiter old world bear biter shipped to Greenland, along with a newfounland precurser.. the mix of all three with the bull biter being used in both crosses and back together. makes sense why you have lil high end lab's and big blocky dogs. I have a Eli/ Von Smutly mixed mtn cur as thats what she is of both breeds. Most people think she is a labrador even the vet questions me like I didnt take the mom home from the clinic who had twin pups from the rottie sire that was shot by police during the raid. People don't know as much as they like to think they do.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

JoKealoha said:


> i know a different idiot that asked me to stud my boy to his female rottweiler. he basically admitted to falsely creating a kennel with tri color pit bulls (that aren't really pit bulls).
> i burst out laughing, told him GF yourself, and gave him the stink eye.


LMAO I seen a breeder on FB { well being nice when I say breeder} tell someone who asked him publicly about how Tri colores dogs are created. he went on to tell him { this was on his wall out in the open lol} that the easiest way to create them was to mix with an already tri colored dog. he recommended a rotty if you want that bully look or if you like the more classic style to use a doby LMFAO. I was floored reading the stupidity this guy was spewing, then just felt sick that people were actually asking this guy for advice.


----------



## dday (Oct 5, 2010)

menace187 said:


> So, A guy on my facebook I directed to this site before because he was having problems with his dog now wants to breed his unknown background pitbull to a rottweiler...
> 
> "Looking For A Female Rotti To Breed Ruckus With... If You Have 1... Or Know Anybody Who Does... Lemme Know... THX... Don't Wanna Stud Fee... Just Pick Of The Litter..."
> 
> Can someone please help me with this? he'll be reading this thread.


Oh boy, that sounds great! More mixed mutts to add to the unwanted dog population to be euthanized at the pound when they are discarded. 
Is this a joke post just to stir things up, or are you really that ignorant?


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

dday said:


> Oh boy, that sounds great! More mixed mutts to add to the unwanted dog population to be euthanized at the pound when they are discarded.
> Is this a joke post just to stir things up, or are you really that ignorant?


READ darlin, she said I guy from her facebook. Not her!


----------



## menace187 (Jan 3, 2012)

dday said:


> Oh boy, that sounds great! More mixed mutts to add to the unwanted dog population to be euthanized at the pound when they are discarded.
> Is this a joke post just to stir things up, or are you really that ignorant?


You are a mor0n, I'm trying to tell this guy on my facebook what he's doing is wrong.

And I'm a male not a female LOL!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

menace187 said:


> You are a mor0n, I'm trying to tell this guy on my facebook what he's doing is wrong.
> 
> And I'm a male not a female LOL!


Whoops, I'm sorry!


----------



## dday (Oct 5, 2010)

menace187 said:


> You are a mor0n, I'm trying to tell this guy on my facebook what he's doing is wrong.
> 
> And I'm a male not a female LOL!


Sorry didn't see the (") before the quote.
But you can kiss my a$$ with that moron statement!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

THREAD JACK....... 

After bragging on Po, damn if someone in our new country neighborhood of 5 acre to 10 acre plost didn't poison Po while I was at the bus stop picking up my kindergartener! WELLL.. A few posted signs and orange paint; I now have to raise one of my pups to be a free roaming farm dog. Takes patience and let me tell ya, strychnine kills your dog with in one hour. Po died in 25 minutes all muscles contracted so hard she couldnt get enough air stroked out after a seizure it was EFFN FANTASTIC!!! People are  sometimes which is why we all love dogs more than people .. Got her on ice and have to bury her first thing in the morning. Love every minute for the next let alone tomorrow is not guaranteed. 

rant ended...................................................


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Firehazard said:


> THREAD JACK.......
> 
> After bragging on Po, damn if someone in our new country neighborhood of 5 acre to 10 acre plost didn't poison Po while I was at the bus stop picking up my kindergartener! WELLL.. A few posted signs and orange paint; I now have to raise one of my pups to be a free roaming farm dog. Takes patience and let me tell ya, strychnine kills your dog with in one hour. Po died in 25 minutes all muscles contracted so hard she couldnt get enough air stroked out after a seizure it was EFFN FANTASTIC!!! People are  sometimes which is why we all love dogs more than people .. Got her on ice and have to bury her first thing in the morning. Love every minute for the next let alone tomorrow is not guaranteed.
> 
> rant ended...................................................


Dear God Stan! That's terrible!!!! What the hell is wrong with people!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

I don't know except for: .. A lot.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

What the heck?! Time to go hunt down this killer....


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Wow Stan, I'm sorry to hear that! defiantly why we like dogs more then people!!! RIP Po


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Ovacharka strain known as the Caucasian Ovacharka or Mountaind dog  Is what Im eyeballing, and of course big black wolf dogs........... Straight Predator in the dark.... or I might even get an authentic german rottie not what we know and think of  smaller than what you think and tails are kept. Man killers litterally.. DFA (dont F around)


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Firehazard said:


> Ovacharka strain known as the Caucasian Ovacharka or Mountaind dog  Is what Im eyeballing, and of course big black wolf dogs........... Straight Predator in the dark.... or I might even get an authentic german rottie not what we know and think of  smaller than what you think and tails are kept. Man killers litterally.. DFA (dont F around)


I'd go with a black wolf dog or the german rot (those are sime nice hard core little guys) Caucadian are to damn fluffy lol, but they do look like some good working dogs. My only problem is since they're using poison no matter how much stopping power they have it can take them down less they're real tight on nothing goes in theur mouth but what you give them!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Firehazard said:


> Ovacharka strain known as the Caucasian Ovacharka or Mountaind dog


I love the CAO. They are amazing dogs!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

I chose dogs I've experience with and know that they don't trust food from strangers and people who talk sweet and offer food are lunch themselves if they don't calmly back away... Better not run.. and better not drop the food the dogs take that as a threat and I will see to it that they do. Po went everywhere with my kids and everyone felt safe with her doing so...  but she was Pit / Rott and looked like a lab with a docked tail. I'll probably go with the rot or CAO I've seen the CAO in a dark grey wolf pattern known as forest pattern. I used to get adoption dogs and train for property protection there a dime a dozen if they get poisoned or PTS but now Im gettin a dog(s) that will just eat you for trying. with all the proper signs posted. 

VIOLATORS AT OWN RISK :snap:


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Sounds good to me. Once I get my land that's what I'll be looking for myself!


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Question: What about shepherd/timber wolf/malinios?  I currently have one....while on a trip to the tri state area we came across...well, its a long story (lol) a scumbag wolf wanna be breeder who we encountered, but I had two, one is going to a home this weekend and the other I still have. my husband wants to keep him to guard our property...lol but I have zero experience with any sort of wolffish anything...so I do not want to bite off more than I can chew.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

wolves and wolf dogs are my specialty above even bulldogs, rooted in that stuff. Have him neutered and rock it on out straight out of the shutzund manual. There aloof to strangers so they secretive and quiet supposed to be dont know how so with that kind of mix the may have a roarish bark, but in general they get what they need to when they need and think for themselves. There intelligent dogs are smart.. difference is how they learn and how fast they learn it..

I have a good source or two for real wolves and wolf dogs but wolf season is alive and well in idaho. I'd have to build a wall so no one could see in. public view is public So Im hesitant with that venue. I wouldn't mind getting into them again though.. they arent a loud see me guard dog. I kinda want a dog that everyone Fears, Loves, and Respects.. SO my kids can ride up and down the country roads and run through the woods with a friend and guardian again, as well as a night guardian. that in itself screams Rott.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Yes I had the girl pup who found a home spayed already. And the boy will be too before he finds a home...or if we keep him I like to wait till they are mature...but anyway.....we'll see I suppose if a good enough home comes forth. 

Yeah I think rottie is the way to go! They are rugged beasts


----------

